# Plain Bagels Recipe



## joe george (Oct 24, 2007)

Yield: 8 bagels

1-1/4 cups warm water
1-1/2 teaspoons active dry yeast
1 tablespoon malt syrup or honey
2 teaspoons salt
4 cups high-gluten flour
3 tablespoons cornmeal, for dusting

Combine the water, yeast, malt syrup or honey, and salt in the bowl of an electric mixer fitted with a dough hook. Add the flour and run the machine on until the dough begins to pull together and pull away from the sides. Increase the speed to medium and knead the dough for 8 minutes. Turn the dough out onto a work surface and divide it into 8 equal pieces. Roll the pieces into smooth balls and cover with a clean towel or plastic wrap; let the dough rest for 10 minutes.

Push a floured finger through each of the dough pieces and form thin bagels (they will look more like plump bagels when they rise). Dust a baking sheet with the cornmeal and transfer the bagels to this sheet. Cover the bagels with a towel or plastic wrap and allow the bagels to rest for about an hour. Meanwhile, pre-heat an oven to 400F and bring a pot of water to a boil.

Poach the bagels for 30 seconds on each side and transfer them to a baking sheet that has been lined with parchment paper. Bake the bagels on the center rack of the pre-heated oven for approximately 20 minutes, or until they are crisp and a deep golden brown. Transfer to a wire cooling rack to cool.
[article="6571"]How To Make Bagels [/article][article="6577"]How To Make Bagels Part Ii With Photos [/article]


----------

